# Alternative Fantasy Army Schemes



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Whilst mooching about I came across this rather unusual scheme for a Smurf-themed Night Goblin unit by Dice Monkey over at Da Warpath.










Aside from how unusual the paint scheme is and how original the idea is, it got me thinking. I have seen plenty of weird and wonderful armies in the past, so you guys must have as well. What is the most unusual army you have seen and what is the best scheme you have come across?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

:laugh: That is brilliant  I haven't really seen any unusual but I know I made armies with a compllete different schem (also makes no slightest connection to others) My Warriors, well the Tzenntch bunch are a mix of Necron Abyss and Mithril if that helps


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't seen alot of armies that stray from the general GW schemes so I can't tell you that! But I do know that these goblins are brilliant! Good find Squeek!!!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

In the past I have done some themed armies that stray from the norm. I had an Ogre army themed around a dogs of war army where every model was converted mostly in Empire style clothes although I had a Dwarf themed unit with slayers and warriors I even made a lizardman themed one but that went to gamesday as part of the Ogre pitfighter game and I don't know what happened to it after that. My current ogre army lives near the chaos wastes and every ogre has some mutations. I also did a Border kingdoms army based on the Empire list loosely but with all sorts of human models to make them more ragged and unmilitary.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There was a Kislevite List I've seen, done in the same manner as the 'Amber Spyglass', with Iorek Bjornisenn, and the little girl (who took the role of Tsar Boris?) in command. The Cavalry and such were all the Familiars, and the wanderers had all taken the role of the infantry. Sounded good, but was painted badly.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Some (maybe a dozen or more) of my Orcs (and Orks) are red...

It's sort of a mutation or something like that, an orkish equivalent of albinism maybe. Not terribly unusual (and nothing like the Night Smurfs, they're amazing!)...

:big red cyclops:


----------

